# 3MB 5 Jan



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Launched around 6 with Yakntat. It was choppy with a little breeze but cleared up later on, turning into a nice glass pond. Between the 2 of us we hooked into 15 bulls ranging from 32 to 39 inches. Was a pretty awesome night. Get out there while you can. The bulls are still chasing bait there. Will post some pics tomorrow. Tight lines.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice job guys!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! - what'ja catch 'em on?


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice! Need to try that area with the kayak, used our boat last weekend but the fog ruined if for us.

Are those lights on your kayaks or is it reflective tape? Like the idea.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Pinkish, croaker and menhaden. We put reflective tape on our yaks along with using lights.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome! I've been wanting to get back down there. I see you have a stradic ci4. I love that reel.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, that stradic is my new toy. It's paired with a St Croix Rage rod. Setup is super light in your hand, but still has the muscle to handle these bulls.


----------



## funkycol77 (Dec 30, 2011)

what are you holding them with and where can i find one?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

We use plastic lip grippers. I like them better than the metal type when grabbing redfish. Here is a link to the Hobie brand, but they aren't the only ones that make them.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1321/Hobie-Fish-Grip.html


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

funkycol77 said:


> what are you holding them with and where can i find one?


I bought mine off ebay. It work great and seems to hold up.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol ask brandon about thoseee


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

lol i had a couple redfish twist and shake there way out of the plastic fish grippers, and also the biggest flounder ive ever caught...25incher...but mine are very used!!!! i have some cheap metal type grippers and they stay locked in good but a pin is falling out of it...boga grip would be nice but pricey


----------

